# jaipur trip



## arian29 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, am going to jaipur. should i take the 18-55 lens or the 55-200 lens.. or both ? any tips for photography there..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2011)

yup u should ideally use 18-55 for all landscapes including forts, lakes, palaces etc...if u can...then carry ur 55-200 too along with soo that you can shoot something from a distance


----------

